# Sandisk Sport Go MP3 player



## MarcusM199 (Jun 5, 2021)

so my aunt wanted me to put music on her Sandisk Sport Go MP3 player. I have a Mac. what's a site that I can use to easily download music from my Mac to her MP3 player without having to pay? Back 8+ years ago I used Napster to put music on my own mp3...but most sites either require to pay or that downloading only allows to have music play on the computer when no internet.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

How to Download Music to MP3 Players
https://www.wikihow.com/Download-Music-to-MP3-Players


----------

